# how to bid snow plowing and salting by the square foot



## raish2005 (Nov 21, 2008)

i was wondering if any how could help me on how did bid a parking lot by the square foot. do i still give a price to plow and the a price to salt or just one set price to plow and salt thank you


----------



## plownoob (Aug 14, 2008)

If they don't have any specification, I usually give a ala cart and package price. Sometimes the package price scares them. I would also figure on giving them the simplest price. If you give some people a sf price, they may not know what the sf is and ask you what the total price is anyways.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

I dont know what a sf price is.


----------



## plownoob (Aug 14, 2008)

sorry, sf=square foot


----------

